# AWD 5 series



## MysticCi (Feb 20, 2003)

I have asked this before but I am dying to know, will the new 5 series have an AWD option in the first year? If so, my mom will be getting it:thumbup: , if not she will be getting a volvo s60R, or the A6:thumbdwn: . I need some serious help here. TIA


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hello,

you have already posted the same thread on the 5 Series board. So, I'm moving it to 5er board.

Unless it's an announcement, we try to avoid cross-postings.

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

MysticCi said:


> *I have asked this before but I am dying to know, will the new 5 series have an AWD option in the first year? If so, my mom will be getting it:thumbup: , if not she will be getting a volvo s60R, or the A6:thumbdwn: . I need some serious help here. TIA *


The last I heard AWD will be available in the 5series in mid 2004 barring any delays.

Ted


----------

